# Esty Seller



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Guess this is a vent. I purchased a knitted toy pattern from a seller and reading through the pattern it states to use the mattress stitch with sewing thread. I tried and tried my heart out to get the mattress stitch but just don't get it. Told her that too. I mentioned to the seller that I never heard of toys being sewn with sewing thread; they had always been sewn with the yarn that was used to make it. 

This is what she said back to me:

basically I am very offended by your silly email, i'm offering you professional advise that we in the industry use to produce the toys you see in magazines & books. everytime you go in a yarn shop and buy one of a knitted toy book probably from Sirdar or Patons, I design for both - its sewn together with sewing thread so you can not see the stitches and mattress stitch is the professionals choice of method. If someone gives you advice & you want to poo poo it and ignore it then that is your choice. There are 100s of videos on youtube to teach you mattress stitch but if you want bulky stitches that look like a child has made it at school then ignore learning something and go ahead & wip stitch with wool i'm sure you will love the result.

I do not know if I am able to tell you who she is. She had no right in her words...very demeaning, unprofessional and unhelpful. Thank you for reading. I am still upset but guess I ought to chalk it up to her ignorance and do not buy from her again.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Absolutely! Obviously she doesn't want you as a repeat customer!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Whew! This sounds like a woman who owned a yarn shop in Dallas. "Owned" is the right word, 'cause she didn't last long.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:roll: :-(


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Well - you can leave her Etsy shop a bad review as she certainly did not treat you right. Tell it like it is, you asked for advice and clarification and you got back demeaning remarks and insults.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I left a bad review for an ETSY seller too ..........I paid $4 for one page of instruction and when I asked a question she was SO rude.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Whoa!!!! I have never heard of sewing a knitted project with sewing thrwad. Thats a new one for me. How would that work? To save us gruef if any of us purchase any toy patterns maybe give us the name of the toy you bought. You arent giving name of pattern maker.


----------



## easycreations (Aug 27, 2012)

Did you leave feedback on your experience with her? Etsy has feedback and you can leave it up to 60 days after you purchase from the shipping date stated in her policies. If it was an instant download, then shipping would have been only 60 days from date of purchase. These sellers make other Etsy sellers look bad and there's no cause to treat customers this way. I'm an Etsy seller too and I try my hardest to deal with customers in a professional manner. Some customers are mean and aren't so nice to work with either, but it still doesn't make being mean in return acceptable. I hope you're still within your time frame to leave feedback to her shop. 1 star = bad review and 5 stars = good review. You can go to your purchased items page and click on leave review. I hope this helps. Have a great day!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Wow. As an Etsy shop owner myself I would never have words like that with a customer.
The simple Customer Satisfaction theory is actually happening right here.
If you have one unhappy customer they will share their opinion with at least three other people.

I've been in customer service in one way or another for 42 years.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't take this the wrong way but I am curious: Was that a direct cut-and-paste or were you so angry you didn't use proper mechanics? This is not a comment against you in any way. I am more curious as to whether her lack of professionalism went all the way to poor writing skills. 

If a professional in any field wrote this poorly, I'd question their competency-period. Someone that is giving directions, whether it is for a knitted pattern, a recipe, or how to get from one place to another, should show some basic competency in writing- and be more than a bit willing to answer a simple question about their product. 

I also did a quick search of knitted toys. None of the ones I saw called for thread. Every single one of them called for a long tail being left to allow you to sew up the toy upon being stuffed (stuffing- second to last step). I have also been told by fellow knitters that using something other than the yarn you were using could 'cut' your yarn. 

Wish I could be nearby. I'd show you how to mattress stitch. It really is pretty simple. But, I did watch someone else do it to learn how. A three-needle bind off would also work in most cases.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I cannot believe that someone can be that rude to a customer. I have never heard of using sewing thread to sew knitting together. I would be very afraid that the sewing thread would cut the stitches, and it is very easy to break that thread and then the toy would be coming apart. I agree that mattress stitch is the way to sew it up, but not with thread.

Actually saying that your work will look like a child did it is very disrespectful.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow - how arrogant is that! Perhaps she is sick of being an Etsy seller!

Here is a wonderful method of seaming that leaves a professional result - oh and look - it's done with the wool the knitting was done with:


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, La Di Dah! Her comments were way out of line. I prefer sewing up the toys I make with yarn since it is sturdier and kids toys get hard use. Personally, I slip stitch crochet mine together and I think they look fine. My toys are made to be played with, not to be perfect works of art. I sure would complain about her to Etsy.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

That person forgot to take her *nice pills*!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

not very professional,would not bye from her again.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Yikes --- there is someone who does not deserve any professional designation what so ever--- I just erased what I initially wrote --- it was snippy to the max --- but I really hate people that cannot explain something or are caught in an error and then try to make you the fool instead of owning up to it!!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

The name of the toy is Cheshire Cat.

It was too late for me to leave my review which I had a hard time in finding in the first place. I am only a buyer. I have not had any bad messages, posts from any other members except this one. I did have a funny feeling from a past message to her asking something about the knitting and she was rather abrupt. I took it as her getting up on the wrong side of the bed that morning but still that is no excuse. 

You ladies are super and thank you for all your support.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I've knitted a LOT of toys! Every pattern said to leave an end long enough to sew up. I've never heard of using sewing thread. Mattress stitch is the preferred way of sewing them up and I recommend that you learn it. It isn't hard at all. Really! You'll be so glad that you did. But all of that is beside the point. I can't believe she would be so rude! Not every knitter is at the same skill level. She should go out of her way to help people with her patterns. Word of mouth is everything! She tells you she is a professional, but sure doesn't act like one!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I weave my toy seams the same way I weave the seams of sweaters. It's smoother and you don't see the stitches. That's just me, though.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

sounds like she has another job--professor of bitch school. When I run across a person like that I am doing business with I tell them I am going to tell all my friends, then as I am leaving I just add, "I have lots of friends". it sort of hits home with them then, but it's too late. The woman was out of line and very rude. I think it's feedback time for you.


----------



## easycreations (Aug 27, 2012)

You are not just "Only a Buyer"! If it wasn't for the buyers all of the Etsy shops would go out of business. You are a HUGE part of why Etsy is so successful and being "Only a Buyer" is HALF of Etsy! It takes both sellers and buyers to succeed.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

I really like the look of the mattress stitch and I am better at hands on with someone showing me. I am not done with trying. One way or the other, I will get it! Went surfing the net last night and I found two different sites which were printable and not video that look easy enough so I will go with either one.

deshka she is that...you mean you didn't know that she is the designer for Sidar and Paton books?, lol! And I am the Queen of King Tut!!!!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

easycreations said:


> You are not just "Only a Buyer"! If it wasn't for the buyers all of the Etsy shops would go out of business. You are a HUGE part of why Etsy is so successful and being "Only a Buyer" is HALF of Etsy! It takes both sellers and buyers to succeed.


easycreations, you just made me smile! Thank you. :lol: :lol:


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow! Such attitude! This person should realize that if no one buys her designs - even if she does design for Sirdar and Patons - she won't be selling her designs very long. If she feels sewing thread is the best option for assembling the toys she designs, she should offer an explanation of her choice and not criticize you for asking a perfectly sensible question. How sad that this person lives in such negative space. Pray for her.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

as a needle-woman, the only time i have ever seen sewing thread to be used in knitted articles is when sewing on a felted piece, like putting felt eyes on a stuffed animal or doll. 

now, as a consumer, i have noticed mass-produced garments held together with sewing thread. it makes for a very rigid seam. depending on the type of fiber, you might not want that rigid a seam! i have had seams like that pop because the fiber content was heavy and somewhat lofty. the thread couldn't bear the load.

no matter how the toy was designed, the designer needs to remember basic customer service. be polite. be helpful. be accountable for reaching a solution.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

1. Mattress stitch is not rocket science. You can get it - if you want to - and don't let this low self esteem... milk producing horned mammal to get to you and make you feel bad.
2. I've never heard of anyone using sewing thread to sew knitted animals. Or other knitted projects. Or crocheted. Except for adding beads and sequin and stuff... 
3. I seriously doubt this ... mentioned in 1. ... biological item ever designed for Sirdar or Patons - or anything else, if that matters. But... if you have the time - and the will - you could write the above mentioned respectable magazines and ask them if they know of her existence - and if the don't, inform them that she is pretending to be working for them and is using such rude language while talking to people - not even mentioning customers - and a potential customer of theirs. They might be interested in who and why is weaving their names... And if they have - which would really surprise me - just send them the convos you exchanged. She'll probably not design for them ever again. :twisted: 
4. Whenever you feel some part of a pattern is not right for you - just make it the way you feel is right. It's not a law of physics. You can break it. And it's not a criminal law either, you will get away with it.
5. Ask Gipsycream for some help / assistance with finishing your toy. She designs knitted toys that are knitted flat and sewed - and all of her toys are widely tested, probably most of KP members have at least one made, and all of her toys are really beautiful, and she is such a nice lady, I'm sure she would help you with some practical advice.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was shocked to see that...I can't imagine talking to another knitter that way, customer or not.

Anyhoo, Handy Family is right--you can do it! I don't know whether this is one of the sites you found or not, but this one helped me understand mattress stitch better (and I have always sewn everything with the yarn): http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring04/mattress.html

Good luck and don't let one person discourage you!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/search?q=Cheshire%20Cat%20knitted%20toy&order=most_relevant

Two patterns for Cheshire Cat... Does yours have a body, or just head and legs and tail?


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, that is completely unacceptable!

I'm with the others here, I've never heard of sewing together a stuffie with thread either.... in fact I've made a few, sewn with the yarn I used to knit with, and it's invisible, most definitely _not_ "bulky like a kid made it"

As a matter of fact, I would be afraid to sew yarn with thread, in case the thread cut the yarn!

Oh, and last but not least, I'm horrible at mattress stitch, I usually end up giving up trying to do it "right" and I just stick the needle wherever I can LOL (and frankly, the results were just fine, if they weren't I would pull it out and try again, as I am a bit of a perfectionist!) So you're not alone in having a hard time with it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Gypsy Cream deserves any future orders you wish to make as far as toys are concerned .Her instructions are clear and if you have any problem she would certainly help you .A true professional .


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Wow! Such attitude! This person should realize that if no one buys her designs - even if she does design for Sirdar and Patons - she won't be selling her designs very long. If she feels sewing thread is the best option for assembling the toys she designs, she should offer an explanation of her choice and not criticize you for asking a perfectly sensible question. How sad that this person lives in such negative space. Pray for her.


I feel exactly the sameway. In myself mentioning to her that I never heard of sewing a toy together with sewing thread, I was not criticizing her. She certainly took it all wrong.


----------



## easycreations (Aug 27, 2012)

ragdoll03 said:


> easycreations, you just made me smile! Thank you. :lol: :lol:


You're welcome! 
:thumbup:


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> http://www.etsy.com/search?q=Cheshire%20Cat%20knitted%20toy&order=most_relevant
> 
> Two patterns for Cheshire Cat... Does yours have a body, or just head and legs and tail?


It's the one with every part; tail, head, body, arms and legs. I am almost done in making the parts and the parts are cute (weird saying that!)


----------



## KellySue (Dec 24, 2011)

At least you heard back from your seller....I spent $5 on a pattern with MULTIPLE mistakes that I could figure out myself. But I've had to ask her two questions, I've yet to hear back from her.

My suggestion to you, leave a bad review and never return to her site again!

Bless your heart!

Kelly


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

cakes said:


> I left a bad review for an ETSY seller too ..........I paid $4 for one page of instruction and when I asked a question she was SO rude.


Sounds like it could be the same person!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

cakes said:


> I left a bad review for an ETSY seller too ..........I paid $4 for one page of instruction and when I asked a question she was SO rude.


Sounds like it could be the same person!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

annweb, yes I have several of her patterns but just wanted to try this cheshire cat. Pat is a speciallady all the way around. 

ceejay42, I am like you, a perfectionist and will stick with something until I get it right. I thought of that too being the thread might cut the yarn


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

forward all these replies to her, I bet she couldn't even make it through the first few. She would probably be choking up right away--or she should be.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Reetz said:


> Sounds like it could be the same person!


could very well be the same "lady"!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

it is clear from her response to you, that she too was offended by your email. Your option is to just not go to her shop any more, and sew your seams on the toy as you like. I would suggest at another time you go back and review a video for mattrice stitch. It is the best way to stitch up knitted garments. I haven't heard of using sewing thread for knitted garments, but I have suggested using a lighter weight yarn, such as a fingering yarn, when having used novelty yarns or heavier yarns to knit the project with. It makes for nice, flat seams. But different techniques can be used, of which there are many. Whip stitch, crocheting, back stitch and others it just depends what look you want.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

The other site I found for the mattress stitch or called invisibleis:

http://www.simple-knitting.com.mattress-stitch.html


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> annweb, yes I have several of her patterns but just wanted to try this cheshire cat. Pat is a speciallady all the way around.
> 
> ceejay42, I am like you, a perfectionist and will stick with something until I get it right. I thought of that too being the thread might cut the yarn


Well, next time just use one of Gipsycream's Teddy patterns - but instead of changing the yarn with eyelash use the same yarn, in stripes, and when you get to the head, skip any facial details - nozzle and stuff - and instead of making round teddy years make them cat, triangular. And embroiderer a big smile - with crochet cotton thread, not with sewing thread. :mrgreen:


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> it is clear from her response to you, that she too was offended by your email. Your option is to just not go to her shop any more, and sew your seams on the toy as you like. I would suggest at another time you go back and review a video for mattrice stitch. It is the best way to stitch up knitted garments. I haven't heard of using sewing thread for knitted garments, but I have suggested using a lighter weight yarn, such as a fingering yarn, when having used novelty yarns or heavier yarns to knit the project with. It makes for nice, flat seams. But different techniques can be used, of which there are many. Whip stitch, crocheting, back stitch and others it just depends what look you want.


Linda, the yarn I am using is DK and I love working with it. I have seen a sewing together somewhere on the net but don't remember where. You put your tapestry needle under the first edge st, pulling it through and going to the other side placing your needle through the 1st stitch (not the edging). It's supposed to leave a smooth edge like the mattress stitch. All I would like is for the cat's seams to look like there are no seams.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I have purchased 3 of this woman's patterns and although she recommends using sewing thread and mattress stitch I will undoubtedly sew up the toys the same way I do with others I have knit. I don't think I'll be ordering any more of her patterns.

I agree she was way off base talking to a customer like that. As an Etsy seller I have had some pretty awful things said to me (not very often) but I prefer to take the high road and ALWAYS react professionally.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Well, next time just use one of Gipsycream's Teddy patterns - but instead of changing the yarn with eyelash use the same yarn, in stripes, and when you get to the head, skip any facial details - nozzle and stuff - and instead of making round teddy years make them cat, triangular. And embroiderer a big smile - with crochet cotton thread, not with sewing thread. :mrgreen:


What a great idea! Thank you.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> http://www.etsy.com/search?q=Cheshire%20Cat%20knitted%20toy&order=most_relevant
> 
> Two patterns for Cheshire Cat... Does yours have a body, or just head and legs and tail?


I searched out of curiosity, too. No pun intended there - ahahaha.

Seriously, is it one of these patterns?


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! I have to wonder about the seller's abilities. Have been knitting for 25+ years. Have never in any pattern been instructed to use sewing thread to seam together a project. The mattress stitch would make a cleaner seam but use the same yarn you used for the project.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I have purchased 3 of this woman's patterns and although she recommends using sewing thread and mattress stitch I will undoubtedly sew up the toys the same way I do with others I have knit. I don't think I'll be ordering any more of her patterns.
> 
> I agree she was way off base talking to a customer like that. As an Etsy seller I have had some pretty awful things said to me (not very often) but I prefer to take the high road and ALWAYS react professionally.


nittineedles..great screen name! It really threw me about using sewing thread for seams on knitted toys. I know some facial parts can use even embroidery threads. From her picture of the Cheshire Cat it looks to me as if yarn was used to make his teeth and mouth outline but the pattern states to use "A" sewing thread. Just one thread. That does not sit right with me. The teeth and mouth part look like more than one thread. Thank you for your input


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Her profile on Etsy says she designs for Sirdir Yarns, Womans Weekly and Cath Kidston stores. She is in England and I am surprised because so many of our KPers over there are absolutely wonderful when it comes to helping someone else. I have always heard that sewing thread will cut through yarn which is why you use the yarn to sew it up.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> I searched out of curiosity, too. No pun intended there - ahahaha.
> 
> Seriously, is it one of these patterns?


It's from BunnyFriends


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Her profile on Etsy says she designs for Sirdir Yarns, Womans Weekly and Cath Kidston stores. She is in England and I am surprised because so many of our KPers over there are absolutely wonderful when it comes to helping someone else. I have always heard that sewing thread will cut through yarn which is why you use the yarn to sew it up.


She only told me she designs for Sidar and Patons. People like her, who needs enemies. I don't want to use thread fearing any cuts. I am proud of what I have done so far on him. I don't even have one booboo!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> It's from BunnyFriends


Thought so.

Be sure to show us your Kitty! I love kitties - well, and doggies.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Her profile on Etsy says she designs for Sirdir Yarns, Womans Weekly and Cath Kidston stores.


Perhaps she thinks she's above assisting the "common" knitter.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

I get the impression she is too big for her britches


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

Customer service seems to be a lost idea for her. It doesn't take a lot of time to be kind--especially if they've been paid for a pattern


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

My comment here -- Go to Gypsycream or Alan Dart or Jean Greenhowe for your toy patterns.  
You can even find some wonderful free patterns out there as well.

Thanks for the heads up about her patterns.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

I could not find anything on Patons but found this page on Sidar and not know which dept to contact. Can you help me?

http://www.sirdar.co.uk/contactus


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is a video, don't know if it is better than what you have seen but I have used it.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/mattress-stitch


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

That is bizarre! I could not imagine being rude to a customer!! 

I actually had a potential buyer email me about one of my products. In the course of our discussion, she mentioned that she was trying to knit a round potholder but was doing something wrong so it ended up straight. She gave me the link to the free pattern and I rewrote it for her so that she could understand it. Did I need to do that for her? No, but she was so thankful and sent me a picture of her finished product. 

If it helps out a fellow knitter/crocheter, I'll try to help whether it ends in a sale or not.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I would love for you to disclose her etsy store name so I don't buy from her either.

I bought a pattern once thru etsy. What I got was a copy of a pattern previously published in a magazine, but with updated pictures.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> I would love for you to disclose her etsy store name so I don't buy from her either.
> 
> I bought a pattern once thru etsy. What I got was a copy of a pattern previously published in a magazine, but with updated pictures.


She already has.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

ragdoll03 said:


> Linda, the yarn I am using is DK and I love working with it. I have seen a sewing together somewhere on the net but don't remember where. You put your tapestry needle under the first edge st, pulling it through and going to the other side placing your needle through the 1st stitch (not the edging). It's supposed to leave a smooth edge like the mattress stitch. All I would like is for the cat's seams to look like there are no seams.


If your want your seams invisible, then check out the link I posted on page one of your thread - the video has been created by another KP member and it is great for seaming stocking stitch without any bulk.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> I would love for you to disclose her etsy store name so I don't buy from her either.
> 
> I bought a pattern once thru etsy. What I got was a copy of a pattern previously published in a magazine, but with updated pictures.


See 5th post from top of this page


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Wow - how arrogant is that! Perhaps she is sick of being an Etsy seller!
> 
> Here is a wonderful method of seaming that leaves a professional result - oh and look - it's done with the wool the knitting was done with:
> 
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> She only told me she designs for Sidar and Patons. People like her, who needs enemies. I don't want to use thread fearing any cuts. I am proud of what I have done so far on him. I don't even have one booboo!


Well, seriously. Write those other magazines too. She's hurting their reputation too.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Perhaps she thinks she's above assisting the "common" knitter.


Yea, you know... I was thinking yesterday. Charles Dodgson - Lewis Carroll - had been known to be a very sensitive, supporting person... A university professor - and sometimes students can act really dumb! Or ask questions that are completely ... absurd - and he also had the time, will and patience to think up stories for 3 little girls - and that does take some patience! And she's making one of his characters and behaves like... this!? She's sort of destroying his legacy too...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> Hilary, I had seen that before and looked at my pieces done and none of them have those edges she shows. For instance for the tail I cast on.
> Row 1: P
> Row 2: inc row
> Row 3: P
> ...


I think I know what your problem is. I'm not sure as to if it's easily "fixable" or not, or rather, if the seam will be like a mattress stitch with all the edges and such... Really, ask Gipsycream what is the best way to close the toy - and trust her, not the grumpy person who sold you the pattern i the first place.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you HandyFamily. Gypsycream doesn't have one grumpy bone to speak of.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on this seller, I am getting ready to purchase a pattern. I'll be sure to steer clear of hers.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow! is all I can say to this thread! I'm so sorry you have been treated so badly by not only a designer but an Etsy seller and a fellow Brit. I'm amazed and embarrassed that she was so rude to you.

For the record sewing a toy with sewing thread isn't a good idea especially if its for a child because it won't be strong enough to withstand rough and tumble and no doubt washing. I can't comment about mattress stitch because I've never used it.

What you need to achieve when sewing a toy is a neat and strong seam and the best way is to use the same yarn its knitted with or if its a bulky yarn then a yarn the same colour, not thread!

Please don't think that all Brits are so abrupt


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

I think you should be the one offended. Her reply is rude and unprofessional. She should be encouraging customers not insulting them. Her writing style also doesn't inspire any confidence. And there have been so many helpful replies from fellow KPers who needs people like her.


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

That's so out of line! As an Etsy seller myself I (and a human being!) I would never dream of speaking like thst. How rude! She deserves that to be mentioned in your review. I love mattress stitch noe I have mastered it but I have also never heard of using sewing thread. Not sure how that eorks. Sorry for your horrible experience xx


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> Guess this is a vent. I purchased a knitted toy pattern from a seller and reading through the pattern it states to use the mattress stitch with sewing thread. I tried and tried my heart out to get the mattress stitch but just don't get it. Told her that too. I mentioned to the seller that I never heard of toys being sewn with sewing thread; they had always been sewn with the yarn that was used to make it.
> 
> This is what she said back to me:
> 
> ...


Uh...I've got a lot of books on toys and animals and dolls from a bunch of different publishers. Not one of them has the instruction to use sewing thread to put them together. Very few even recommend the stitch to use. One of the very best...Alan Dart...doesn't do either.

She's so full of it her eyes are brown. (And the rest is toilet paper)


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Gypsy Cream deserves any future orders you wish to make as far as toys are concerned .Her instructions are clear and if you have any problem she would certainly help you .A true professional .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm pretty sure Etsy would be very interested to see all these comments too. It would certainly produce a letter from them to her.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

How rude and ignorent.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Gundi2 said:


> not very professional,would not bye from her again.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow! Guess she doesn't need the business. I have dealt with etsy twice. Both times negative experiences. Business or no business that is rude! I'm sorry you experienced this.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> wow! is all I can say to this thread! I'm so sorry you have been treated so badly by not only a designer but an Etsy seller and a fellow Brit. I'm amazed and embarrassed that she was so rude to you.
> 
> For the record sewing a toy with sewing thread isn't a good idea especially if its for a child because it won't be strong enough to withstand rough and tumble and no doubt washing. I can't comment about mattress stitch because I've never used it.
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, all Brits are like you, and this... c*w is just a worm - a brit warm, true, guess all soils need worms, so one can see trees. But one can't judge about the length of tall trees, or the green of the forest's canapé by the mud on it's worm's heads....


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a nasty person. Usually I use the yarn I have knitted with to sew up my toys. Jean Greenhowe sometimes recommends you use matching sewing thread but it depends what you are sewing up. I have never used mattress or ladder stitch on toys except when I sew on a teddy bear's head or closing a seam after stuffing the toy. Hope that helps. Just make sure you never buy her designs again.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Lesson learned. Move on and don't buy anything else from her. Sew your pieces together any way you wish. It's YOUR project! Enjoy! :-D


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear how you were treated, how rude. I have also never heard of sewing a knitted item with thread.

Here is a video of the mattress stitch and other seaming methods.
http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/index

scroll down to Finishing/Seaming for the mattress stitch, hope this helps.

Love this site for all of their videos on knitting.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow! What a response and grammatically incorrect!
I'd report her.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I never!!! I have never in my 65 years of knitting ever sew garments or toys up with sewing thread and lots of items went into shows and won prizes. Whoever the lady is, she doesn't deserve to have a business if that is how she treats her valued customers. If I were you I would leave a polite message exactly how you feel about her attitude towards you. Not nice at all.

Happy knitting and sewing up with the same yarn as you knitted with.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I wouldn,t buy from her either.


----------



## trish1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Sounds like the seller has a HUGE ego problem. After you leave your comments, let it go as she's not worth your precious time.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> Guess this is a vent. I purchased a knitted toy pattern from a seller and reading through the pattern it states to use the mattress stitch with sewing thread. I tried and tried my heart out to get the mattress stitch but just don't get it. Told her that too. I mentioned to the seller that I never heard of toys being sewn with sewing thread; they had always been sewn with the yarn that was used to make it.
> 
> This is what she said back to me:
> 
> ...


.........................................................
I would like to know who this rude woman is just to not include her in my purchases! Very unprofessional!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

susankschutz said:


> Wow. As an Etsy shop owner myself I would never have words like that with a customer.
> The simple Customer Satisfaction theory is actually happening right here.
> If you have one unhappy customer they will share their opinion with at least three other people.
> 
> I've been in customer service in one way or another for 42 years.


I agree 100% here. I would never talk to a customer like that.


----------



## Mtn Knitter (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you Hilary4 for the YouTube link on seaming. I just watched it and it looks great.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I would tell everyone who she is so they can boycott her store for being so hateful to you. There is no excuse for that behavior and I would most definitely leave a bad review for her shop on Etsy!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

How rude. I bought a pattern from a Russian seller on Etsy. It was a piece of a diagram, not even the whole thing. She refunded my money but was very nasty.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I noticed the mail back was written badly, too.

Clearly not a well educated person. As proved by her disrespectful mail back to you.

Take it with a pinch of salt. Remember, she has to live with herself (at this point you can laugh at her).


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> wow! is all I can say to this thread! I'm so sorry you have been treated so badly by not only a designer but an Etsy seller and a fellow Brit. I'm amazed and embarrassed that she was so rude to you.
> 
> For the record sewing a toy with sewing thread isn't a good idea especially if its for a child because it won't be strong enough to withstand rough and tumble and no doubt washing. I can't comment about mattress stitch because I've never used it.
> 
> ...


you are a very helpful seller, I have contacted you for help before, I am buying a lot of your patterns and will continue to do so, you are a very nice reflexion of a true brit the other person is just rude, which is something we have in any nationality


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Amen to that, sister! ;-)


annweb said:


> Gypsy Cream deserves any future orders you wish to make as far as toys are concerned .Her instructions are clear and if you have any problem she would certainly help you .A true professional .


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow. This person does not want to have a successful business! With so many helpful, excellent sellers on Etsy why would anyone buy from her again. I love leaving positive reviews for the sellers I have used in Etsy but would not hesitate to write an honest, negative review on this one to save fellow knitters from future aggravation. Ps. I'm nowhere near a highly experienced knitter but having made a Gypsycream bear I would think using sewing thread would cut the yarn.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Wow if that was her exact words, I would definitely leave a review on Etsy. That is unprofessional and I am sure Etsy would not want their shop represented that way. I will say that the mattress stitch is not easy to get the hang of. I have to watch it on YouTube every time I use it. I agree about the sewing thread as well. I always use yarn to sew things together. It holds better. I think you should use the method you are most comfortable with.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

you have the ability to make a complaint to etsy . . . that could a route to go . . . completely uncalled for and unprofessional . . . as an etsy vendor, i'm appalled & would make sure they know about her . . . it's a reflection on their site & the rest of the vendors . . . btw, you can also leave a review on this vendor's site . . . another avenue . . . a bad review can have a huge effect on a shop . . . you know what they say about word of mouth . . .


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope you leave the appropriate feedback for this uncalled for and rude response to your inquiry. 

I always thought the basic rule for assemby of knit and crocheted items was to use the material you used to create the item - ie.: the yarn you used for knitting etc.


----------



## rockync (Oct 21, 2014)

Being an "unprofessional" knitter for 40 years may not qualify me to give advice but I have never sewn a knitting project with thread. If I am using a thick or bulky yarn and want a finer seam, I will get a matching yarn in a lighter weight yarn such as DK to do the seams. Just be sure to get a similar composition of yarn with the same care instructions. Also, if you have any long straight seams I like to thread stitches from each piece on to knitting needles and then knit two stitches together (one from each side). If you can crochet that is another alternative. And in regard to rude vendors, the best response is to do no more business with them. I have run my own business for years and would NEVER speak to a customer that way. Maybe it is due to no face time of the internet that has created this culture of rudeness but for me there is no excuse. Even if she thought you were being unreasonable or argumentative, the first rule of business is to cool things off and try to satisfy your customer. Geez, is that so difficult?


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

The first thing that hit me when I read her response is that she is: 

1- probably young and grew up being praised for anything she did which engenders a sense of entitlement all out of proportion to effort or actual accomplishment.

2- insecure about something--perhaps has been criticized for something or in a way that she considers 'unfair.'

3 - she may have something else quite serious going on her life that led her to respond in a way that she may well now regret.

I did customer service training for a large corporation and whenever we ran into this kind of situation there was always more to the story than was initially apparent. This is not to give her a total pass on her response, but we might want to be a little less eager to throw the first stone. My guess is we have all 'lost it' at least once in our lives, I know I have.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

that was horrible!!!! not usual for an Etsy seller! you could even write that in her eval.

I just did sewing up seams of baby booties...I DO NOT DO THIS AND AVOID IT AT ALL COSTS......and could not see it nor did it leave bulk.

And NO...seaming it usually done with the yarn or a lighter weight yarn!!! always!! as a former quilter, we learn to use thread of an similar quality as the fabric....ie, if the fabric is cotton, you don't use a nylon/poly as it can cut through the fabric, since the thread is stronger. This is for heirloom stuff.

I have never heard of using thread to sew up stuff! it can cut the yarn...duh!!!

Here are wonderful links for seaming that I used the other day, for garter and stockinette:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aREoGGZHBY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

From what 'School of Diplomacy' did she graduate?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Since we did not witness your exact words to the seller, we can only assume that she was acting rather brusque. However, in answer to your question about the mattress stitch, it is a way of sewing together side seams so that you cannot see where an item has been seamed. Eunny Jung has an excellent video on YouTube for that blind stitching method. Overlook the angry seller, don't buy from her again and just chalk it up to a disgruntled seller. I wouldn't waste my time blasting her ethics on Etsy, except with her. You may never know what her particular issue was at the time (maybe medical) so let it go. Concentrate more on getting your project completed and learning a new finishing technique.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Eunny+Jung+knitting+side+seams+together


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

"Professional" means you get paid. It is not an assurance of competency as clearly illustrated by her comments.

I could see thread hiding better, but not necessarily stronger. Use yarn. Leave her not a bad review, but definitely less than glowing.


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Could someone please tell me what is an Etsy Seller?
Thanks


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Wow - how arrogant is that! Perhaps she is sick of being an Etsy seller!
> 
> Here is a wonderful method of seaming that leaves a professional result - oh and look - it's done with the wool the knitting was done with:
> 
> ...


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I cannot believe that someone can be that rude to a customer. I have never heard of using sewing thread to sew knitting together. I would be very afraid that the sewing thread would cut the stitches, and it is very easy to break that thread and then the toy would be coming apart. I agree that mattress stitch is the way to sew it up, but not with thread.
> 
> Actually saying that your work will look like a child did it is very disrespectful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kc018 (Jan 6, 2012)

tinkercat said:


> actually, wether you liked her reply or not (and we only have your word that she said those words) it seems she is correct...the professionals do use sewing thread and GLUE and all the top designers like jean greenhowe & alan dart only state to use mattress stitch to make up the toys and UHU GLUE. So really if you want great studio looking toys like theirs then take the professional advise on alan darts website, they are only trying to help you.


Seriously - you felt compelled to post more than i page of the same post?? double or triple post I can understand (I was told before that patience is a virtue  ) This looks intentional to detract from the very negative feedback for this particular named designer.

Everyone should express opinions freely - I feel that the designer's reponse was rude & uncalled for and will add the designer to me "avoid" list. With the understanding that we have to trust the OP.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I have met people like this. My daughter called a shop "bitch and knit"! The owner was so rude to me when all I had asked was the difference between yarn weights when I was very new to knitting. I always wonder why they go into business, especially one as loving as knitting for loved ones. Fortunately I learned by myself and knitting is my "go to" when lonely or stressed. I am grateful for all the people on this site who share stories and love.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

WOW! What a nasty retort. So sorry for you to get such a response from a reasonable wuestion on your part.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

tinkercat said:


> actually, wether you liked her reply or not (and we only have your word that she said those words) it seems she is correct...the professionals do use sewing thread and GLUE and all the top designers like jean greenhowe & alan dart only state to use mattress stitch to make up the toys and UHU GLUE. So really if you want great studio looking toys like theirs then take the professional advise on alan darts website, they are only trying to help you.


May I also preen the ruffled feathers. I am glad for those that found their preferred way to make seams. Mattress stitch is a form of stretch stitch and can be seen more if the fabrics on both side are pulled. You have all flunked hand sewing in couture sewing since the instructor would do just that to see if she could see ANY stitches. When she asked for a buried seam sample she meant just that. All stitches needed to be buried and not visible when stretched. Kaffe Fasset for example has the habit of just letting the yarn ends hang on the non-public side just like serging operators leave dangling thread ends.

No one uses yarn to make hand rolled hems in chiffon. No one should buy wool and silk combinations for frequently worn garments since that will truly chafe the silk fiber.

To hand sew with dental floss that has an abrasive surface would be like using coarse sandpaper to clean ones glasses.

For those that don't know since the advent of the industrial revolution and in particular sewing machines thread is used through sewing needles and not worsted weight yarn. Many of those concerned have never made sweater bodies into sweaters (yes, cutting and sewing required but much quicker and way more accurate than hand worked garments).

You could all hand sew garment seams in fabrics but many prefer the machines. Even seamstresses can tell you what threads/fibers can go with what. Quilting thread is not recommended for sewing silk crepe de shine.

Just like you don't like being questioned about your way of knitting there are other creators that don't like being questioned about their creative talents and advice. Best to apologize and move on and let that person decide what they will do with your apology. There are no rules that are written in stone but to make assumptions about other techniques limits your scope of your art.

I am saddened by the compassion deficit on both sides of this post and wish one would rise above the crowd of pitchfork/torch holders and take the assumed slight and act more mature and make sure to treat others better than trying to make more negativity. If the designer had hunted you down and made rude remarks or threats I would stand by your side. That would be bullying.

God rest Oscar since he will be sorely missed in the fashion industry. At least unlike many illustrator fashion "designers" he gave his creative team due credit.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

tinkercat said:


> I would never give a homemade knitted toy to a child under 5 as *its actually illegal in America and you can go to jail if the child chokes !* scary but the law states that all toys must be tested and the construction and materials be safety approved and carry the correct approval label.
> 
> Not sure if this applies to homespun gifts or just shop bought.


No it is NOT illegal.
And as you say "Not sure if this applies to homespun gifts or just shop bought."

So I suggest you do research before opening mouth insert foot.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

tinkercat said:


> I would never give a homemade knitted toy to a child under 5 as its actually illegal in America and you can go to jail if the child chokes ! scary but the law states that all toys must be tested and the construction and materials be safety approved and carry the correct approval label. Not sure if this applies to homespun gifts or just shop bought. I see on that Alan Dart site it says toys can contain toothpicks ! glue, poly beads & hairspray ! so I think they are meant to be shelf sitters not actual playthings. You seem to be having a real nasty go at someone just because they didn't agree with your personal opinion, best to step back and allow other people their point of view too and not just your own. So glad I only knit clothes.


The popular Beanie Babies are a prime example of the use of poly beads. Even wood chips, horse tail hair and other coarse fibers where used in many toys that are very high value now days.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> Guess this is a vent. I purchased a knitted toy pattern from a seller and reading through the pattern it states to use the mattress stitch with sewing thread. I tried and tried my heart out to get the mattress stitch but just don't get it. Told her that too. I mentioned to the seller that I never heard of toys being sewn with sewing thread; they had always been sewn with the yarn that was used to make it.
> 
> This is what she said back to me:
> 
> ...


ragdoll03,
Perhaps it was the same Etsy seller that not only copied my FREE patterns as her/his own "originals" and sold it for $8 apiece! I too got a very rude answer! 
Result: although not ALL Etsy sellers are like this person, it does not speak well for Etsy to allow these persons to continue selling their wares.
ICE in NJ


----------



## patriciamb (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, she was very unprofessional and rude when you asked a question. That's one way for an etsy seller to lose business. Customer is king!


----------



## kc018 (Jan 6, 2012)

tinkercat said:


> sorry I didn't realise it worked like that, I thought I had to reply to each thread, sorry to have upset you so much !


Not upset - just stating what it looks like. If you replying to a specific post, you can quote the post so readers know to what you are refering. If you are new to the forum (and it looks like you are based on your join date) you may find it useful to review the help section.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> No it is NOT illegal.
> And as you say "Not sure if this applies to homespun gifts or just shop bought."
> 
> So I suggest you do research before opening mouth insert foot.


It is regulated in commercial situations just like copyright and must be proven by the prosecutor to prove "public endangerment". The other situation of "cottage" made has its own connotation and is not as regulated.

You can not use lead paint on doll faces no matter what way you categorize your item.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I see no reason whatsoever why you cannot give us the name of the shop/seller. for one thing, it would perhaps prevent any of us from purchasing from the site.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

marimom said:


> I see no reason whatsoever why you cannot give us the name of the shop/seller. for one thing, it would perhaps prevent any of us from purchasing from the site.


She says on page 4.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone else smell another troll in 'tinkercat'? Or possibly even the Etsy seller herself?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

disgo said:


> It is regulated in commercial situations just like copyright and must be proven by the prosecutor to prove "public endangerment". The other situation of "cottage" made has its own connotation and is not as regulated.
> 
> You can not use lead paint on doll faces no matter what way you categorize your item.


Yes I (as alot of others) know all that .... but that law still basically applies to COMMERCIAL Manufacturing of toys.

There are only simple common sense rules when making homemade toys of the yarny type.
As we, as a commoner, can not acquire lead based paint anyways, so there is no potential harm.
We know, and common sense says, we will not use toothpicks in our toys for our children to play with.
We know, and common sense says, we will not use polybeads in our toys for our children to play with.
We know, and common sense says, we will not use straw/hay from our fields in our toys for our children to play with.
We know, and common sense says, we will not use buttons/beads for eyes in our toys for our children to play with.

Lead based anything comes mostly out of China.

As for the prosecutor and the defendant .... lets leave that to the courts.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Anyone else smell another troll in 'tinkercat'? Or possibly even the Etsy seller herself?


 :lol:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

If I knew who is arrogant nasty person was I too would never buy from them.

You had not reason to be 'spoken' to in that way.

I am sorry that this ignorant person was so rude to you.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

How unprofessional! I wouldn't order anything more from HER.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Anyone else smell another troll in 'tinkercat'?


Not at this point yet.
Though I do see a person who thinks that posting 27 times of the same message will get her "regular" status so she/he can sell.
As she does state that is what she thought had to be done (though doesn't state actually for what purpose).
Just my opinion.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

tinkercat said:


> actually, wether you liked her reply or not (and we only have your word that she said those words) it seems she is correct...the professionals do use sewing thread and GLUE and all the top designers like jean greenhowe & alan dart only state to use mattress stitch to make up the toys and UHU GLUE. So really if you want great studio looking toys like theirs then take the professional advise on alan darts website, they are only trying to help you.


I thought/think Tinkercat was/is BunnyFriends from Etsy!! Maybe not. I'm an Etsy seller, too. Interesting to see how many of us, here, sell on Etsy. I've had good success on Etsy and my reviews tell my new customers everything.
Lynne, aka imalulu
http://www.imalulu.etsy.com


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

tinkercat said:


> I see on that Alan Dart site it says toys can contain toothpicks ! glue, poly beads & hairspray ! so I think they are meant to be shelf sitters not actual playthings.


Perhaps re-read what is being stated. You are either misunderstanding or taking it out of context.
http://www.alandart.co.uk/category/faq/


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

tinkercat said:


> I would never give a homemade knitted toy to a child under 5 as its actually illegal in America and you can go to jail if the child chokes ! scary but the law states that all toys must be tested and the construction and materials be safety approved and carry the correct approval label. Not sure if this applies to homespun gifts or just shop bought. I see on that Alan Dart site it says toys can contain toothpicks ! glue, poly beads & hairspray ! so I think they are meant to be shelf sitters not actual playthings. You seem to be having a real nasty go at someone just because they didn't agree with your personal opinion, best to step back and allow other people their point of view too and not just your own. So glad I only knit clothes.


so why all the posts on here if you don't knit toys. New user, this is the only thread posted on - smells like fish!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Perhaps re-read what is being stated. You are either misunderstanding or taking it out of context.
> http://www.alandart.co.uk/category/faq/


I have a LOT of Alan Dart patterns. The only one (Fuzzy Fairies...a FREE pattern) uses thread on the wings and either sewing or glue to attach them. BUT it also includes the instruction with the words "depending on whether it's for a decoration or toy".

Dragon, Pierrot/Pierrette/ Leprechaun/Pirate, etc (including the chess set) say to leave a tail for sewing the pieces together.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

What did you say to her that supposedly offended her? I guess I'd have to see that before I gave an opinion.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I have a LOT of Alan Dart patterns. The only one (Fuzzy Fairies...a FREE pattern) uses thread on the wings and either sewing or glue to attach them. BUT it also includes the instruction with the words "depending on whether it's for a decoration or toy".
> 
> Dragon, Pierrot/Pierrette/ Leprechaun/Pirate, etc (including the chess set) say to leave a tail for sewing the pieces together.


Thank you for clarifying a bit further. 
I don't have any of his patterns readily available at the moment.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Anyone else smell another troll in 'tinkercat'? Or possibly even the Etsy seller herself?


Uhmmmmm.....Perhaps :? :? :?


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

chickkie said:


> so why all the posts on here if you don't knit toys. New user, this is the only thread posted on - smells like fish!


Bingo. I don't knit toys and am ignorant to the laws concerning the sale of them. Never cared to look that up. Nor do I think the OP should apologize to the seller for having a sincere question. Obviously thread could be used in a steeking application or for surging the seams, but most toy knitters seem to be familiar with yarn seaming. Just as I am grateful for the wealth of knowledge provided by fellow KPrs, I am also grateful for customer reviews in that I purchase so much online/out of state.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Thank you for clarifying a bit further.
> I don't have any of his patterns readily available at the moment.


Here's a screen shot of the part I was quoting. I made sure to get it where the designer information is also shown. The SMALL pieces referenced are wings and star, which are knit from lurex thread, not the yarn the rest of the piece is made from.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

I apologize for not having the patience to read 11 (so far) pages but just informationally if someone hasn't already mentioned it. SEWING THREAD WILL CUT YARN!!!
if you are just making a photo prop that will be fine but if it is a toy that is going to be handled and possibly washed this is very bad. your hard work and loving care will be for naught when the seams cut through the edge stitches and everything falls apart, including the child whose beloved toy has disintegrated in the washer filter.

btw: seller is a twat and I would take out a full page add in her home paper saying just what she'd done. also I would post her name, etsy shop and anything else I could find out about where she does business on every complaint site I could find...yelp,com is one and here of course. I'm sure there are more. someone that vile should be drummed out of business.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Crzywymyn said:


> "Professional" means you get paid. It is not an assurance of competency as clearly illustrated by her comments.
> 
> true words indeed. this applies in every 'industry'.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

annagemma said:


> Could someone please tell me what is an Etsy Seller?
> Thanks


Someone who sells on Etsy ( etsy.com ). I do - and so do many of the members here. It's a platform - like e-bay - but only for handmade items, supplies and vintage items.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

tinkercat said:


> actually, wether you liked her reply or not (and we only have your word that she said those words) it seems she is correct...the professionals do use sewing thread and GLUE and all the top designers like jean greenhowe & alan dart only state to use mattress stitch to make up the toys and UHU GLUE. So really if you want great studio looking toys like theirs then take the professional advise on alan darts website, they are only trying to help you.


Are you the person who solled the pattern and said these words?

And just for the record, I HAVE used one of Alan Dart's patterns. I read it all through. It didn't say anything about sewing thread, anywhere. Or glue, if that matters. My sewing thread-less and glue-less cat doesn't look like his - because I wanted a persian - but it looks absolutely perfect. I had no second thoughts about giving it to small children to play with. And probably sometimes chew at. And if you are indeed the person in question - read the Bible. Sometimes it's a really good book. :mrgreen: :wink: In a practical sort of way. And if I may rephrase Ecclesiastes the profit, there is a time to weave your flags and there is a time to be humble and just admit you were wrong, apologise and ask for forgiveness. 
Hint: now would be the latter.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Reviews are very important to Etsy sellers, please give her the "what for" in a review that is shared with others.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I, too, thought her very unprofessional and certainly would not buy from her again. Plus I don't think that her advice was right, I always use yarn to sew my projects together and you can not see the seam. I would give her an uncomplimentary feedback.


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

I took a finishing class and to reduce bulk it was suggested to use a few strands of embroidery floss, but no mention of sewing thread.

The seller was very rude and I would leave a factual, yet negative review and not buy from them again.


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

If you look up tinkercat on the User List, he/she just joined this forum today. I, too, smell a rat.


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

ragdoll03 said:


> Guess this is a vent. I purchased a knitted toy pattern from a seller and reading through the pattern it states to use the mattress stitch with sewing thread. I tried and tried my heart out to get the mattress stitch but just don't get it. Told her that too. I mentioned to the seller that I never heard of toys being sewn with sewing thread; they had always been sewn with the yarn that was used to make it.
> 
> This is what she said back to me:
> 
> ...


I too, have had an unfortunate encounter with Etsy. I found some beading patterns and the seller was offering 3 for 1 price, which would be processed at checkout with product code. I tried this several times and the product code didn't seem to work and would only allow me buy one item. I purchased it, wrote a note to Etsy and the seller regarding my unsuccessful attempts to take advantage of their offer. That was several months ago and still have had no reply from either party. Also, Etsy sent a survey to me regarding using their service, once again I mentioned my dissatisfaction in detail on the survey. Again no reply or acknowledgement of my complaint. So now I don't shop on Etsy! :?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knittin' in Georgia said:


> If you look up tinkercat on the User List, he/she just joined this forum today. I, too, smell a rat.


I didn't bother to look her up. When you did, was this the ONLY forum she posted in?


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

Remember also ANYONE can get an Etsy store so there are going to be many different people selling things unfortunately.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

ceejay42 said:


> Wow, that is completely unacceptable!
> 
> I'm with the others here, I've never heard of sewing together a stuffie with thread either.... in fact I've made a few, sewn with the yarn I used to knit with, and it's invisible, most definitely _not_ "bulky like a kid made it"
> 
> ...


In all the years that I've been crocheting/knitting, I would never use sewing thread to sew up a crocheted or knitted toy. Eventually, the thread would cut into the yarn because of the stretchy nature of yarn. I've been a sewer since I was 11 (retired now) and use my sewing thread for machine sewing only.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Ragdoll03...please watch this video. It is the best video I've found for mattress stitch as it explains it very well and makes it super simple. I learned & use the usual mattress stitch, but this video makes it so much easier and you get a flatter, invisible seam. I teach a lot of people to knit and will teach them this method from now on.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knittin' in Georgia said:


> If you look up tinkercat on the User List, he/she just joined this forum today. I, too, smell a rat.


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

I should have posted this to begin with. Here is the message I posted to her and again her ignorant reply. Hope I can do this.

3 days ago
Hi Debi, I have been trying to learn the mattress stitch which your pattern calls for but I just cannot get it. The easiest for me to see is from Diane Sullivan. What other sttich could I use besides whip stitch which I don't like. 

Also, your pattern states to use matching sewing thread for the mattress st. With the stripes wouldn't I use what I prefer in color? Just in stating, I have never heard of a knitted toy stitched together with sewing thread.

Thank you,
Debbie

d birkin 3 days ago
basically I am very offended by your silly email, i'm offering you professional advise that we in the industry use to produce the toys you see in magazines & books. everytime you go in a yarn shop and buy one of a knitted toy book probably from Sirdar or Patons, I design for both - its sewn together with sewing thread so you can not see the stitches and mattress stitch is the professionals choice of method. If someone gives you advice & you want to poo poo it and ignore it then that is your choice. There are 100s of videos on youtube to teach you mattress stitch but if you want bulky stitches that look like a child has made it at school then ignore learning something and go ahead & wip stitch with wool i'm sure you will love the result


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

kc018 said:


> Seriously - you felt compelled to post more than i page of the same post?? double or triple post I can understand (I was told before that patience is a virtue  ) This looks intentional to detract from the very negative feedback for this particular named designer.
> 
> Everyone should express opinions freely - I feel that the designer's reponse was rude & uncalled for and will add the designer to me "avoid" list. With the understanding that we have to trust the OP.


Excuse me, kc018, I see you quoting "tinkercat", some other knitters are quoting her too, but I don't see anywhere her postings. It is just me not finding her, or she already left Knitting Paradise? After my understanding, she joined today.
( the reason I write to You, is that you are the first one who quotes her) .


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Ragdoll03...please watch this video. It is the best video I've found for mattress stitch as it explains it very well and makes it super simple. I learned & use the usual mattress stitch, but this video makes it so much easier and you get a flatter, invisible seam. I teach a lot of people to knit and will teach them this method from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Excuse me, kc018, I see you quoting "tinkercat", some other knitters are quoting her too, but I don't see anywhere her postings. It is just me not finding her, or she already left Knitting Paradise? After my understanding, she joined today.
> ( the reason I write to You, is that you are the first one who quotes her) .


Admin deleted "tinkercat" posts.
Yes there were 27+ posts just repeated.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Excuse me, kc018, I see you quoting "tinkercat", some other knitters are quoting her too, but I don't see anywhere her postings. It is just me not finding her, or she already left Knitting Paradise? After my understanding, she joined today.
> ( the reason I write to You, is that you are the first one who quotes her) .


her posts were removed by Admin, but he can't removed the posts that have quoted her


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Excuse me, kc018, I see you quoting "tinkercat", some other knitters are quoting her too, but I don't see anywhere her postings. It is just me not finding her, or she already left Knitting Paradise? After my understanding, she joined today.
> ( the reason I write to You, is that you are the first one who quotes her) .


Yes, they are all now gone...probably per the administrator. She was reported for it several times. Not only that but if you go to her user profile it says 0 posts. So evidently she either did the same thing in other threads or THIS was the only thread she posted (spammed) in. If the latter is the case, then makes it all the more suspicious that she actually is the rude etsy vendor...or at least someone close to that person.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

jbandsma, chickkie,and galaxycraft, thank you for your responses.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Yes, they are all now gone...probably per the administrator. She was reported for it several times. Not only that but if you go to her user profile it says 0 posts. So evidently she either did the same thing in other threads or THIS was the only thread she posted (spammed) in. If the latter is the case, then makes it all the more suspicious that she actually is the rude etsy vendor...or at least someone close to that person.


Well, whoever it was Ba-Bye! I will join my seams the way I think best and it sounds like the rest of us feel the same way.


----------



## rkslunchlady (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm thinking...(beside the fact that this was a rude response) this could really give "Sirdar or Paton" a bad name if she claims to design for them.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have sewn knitted projects together with yarn for needlepoint & embroidery thread especially when I am short on the yarn used to knit the project. What I like is that neither create a bulky seam.



sam0767 said:


> Whoa!!!! I have never heard of sewing a knitted project with sewing thrwad. Thats a new one for me. How would that work? To save us gruef if any of us purchase any toy patterns maybe give us the name of the toy you bought. You arent giving name of pattern maker.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Wow - how arrogant is that! Perhaps she is sick of being an Etsy seller!
> 
> Here is a wonderful method of seaming that leaves a professional result - oh and look - it's done with the wool the knitting was done with:
> 
> ...


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't blame you for being very insulted and hurt. However there is something "fishy" about the whole thing. I can't explain it but maybe her child got hold of the computer when she wasn't around. I just don't think it was legit.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow! I am speechless. :-(


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I have sewn seams of knitted toys with mattress stitch using yarn and have never thought it looked bulky... If it did, I would use just a couple plys of the yarn. I haven't ever tried thread, but I would be concerned that polyester might be stressful on natural fibers. Just a thought. Too bad the Etsy seller felt she needed to be so condescending to make her point. Don't take it personally, this person has some communication skills to work on. "it's not you, it's her". There are many different ways to accomplish the same goal.


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> wow! is all I can say to this thread! I'm so sorry you have been treated so badly by not only a designer but an Etsy seller and a fellow Brit. I'm amazed and embarrassed that she was so rude to you.
> 
> For the record sewing a toy with sewing thread isn't a good idea especially if its for a child because it won't be strong enough to withstand rough and tumble and no doubt washing. I can't comment about mattress stitch because I've never used it.
> 
> What you need to achieve when sewing a toy is a neat and strong seam and the best way is to use the same yarn its knitted with or if its a bulky yarn then a yarn the same colour, not thread!Please don't think that all Brits are so abrupt


Hooray. Gypsycream!


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Appalling and as rude as one can get! Definitely leave a scathing review on Etsy. I would be so ticked off, I'd leave a lot of clues to her identity so others could be warned away from her shop!

I have used DMC embroidery floss to stitch up some "furry" things because the project yarn would not draw through the seam line smoothly---and I couldn't see stitch definition to mattress stitch, so I just used a back stitch. Worked great.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

KathyT said:


> That is bizarre! I could not imagine being rude to a customer!!
> 
> I actually had a potential buyer email me about one of my products. In the course of our discussion, she mentioned that she was trying to knit a round potholder but was doing something wrong so it ended up straight. She gave me the link to the free pattern and I rewrote it for her so that she could understand it. Did I need to do that for her? No, but she was so thankful and sent me a picture of her finished product.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Great customer service!


----------



## desertbarefoot (Jun 23, 2013)

Wooo! I don't think sharing this or her name is a problem. Well, her problem maybe. That is why ebay has buyers and sellers rate their experience. Customer satisfaction is what brings future sales. I think she just shot herself in the foot. I don't knit toys (yet) so would not buy from her anyway, but I think all the toy makers would want to know which seller she is. Why support someone like that?


----------



## Shawie (Jul 22, 2011)

Management should immediately request that she turn in her badge and her "gun." She's way out of line.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

I just messaged Gypsycream about how to sew my cat up if she could help me. I will let you know. 

Thank you so much for all of your help and replies. This means the world to me.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

That is terrible. It would be nice to know as I have a few of knit toy patterns in "items I love". I would not buy them from her. 

People tell things about KnitPicks, Red Heart, and other known names. Who is she that she is above all of these well known companies?


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Blimey some customer service that is the cheeky mare .......don't be upset my friend , Cos Karma is a wonderful thing


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't care if she had a bad night, or her tooth hurt or if she missed her ride to work. That kind of reply is totally unacceptable and if she's supposed to be a professional woman, it's just plain bad business! 

I'd probably send a superior a copy of her email, or if you really are angry, tell her off yourself!

I've always bragged to my non-knitting friends that I'd never met a knitter or a proprietor of a knitting store who wasn't kind, easy to deal with and always ready to help. This woman is definitely NOT where she belongs. and not important enough to get you upset. Let her go. There are so many people on this blog who'll be able to teach you

Good luck! 
Billie


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I am not a professional by far but was always under the belief that thread can cut into the yarn and eventually ruin it.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yes, they are all now gone...probably per the administrator. She was reported for it several times. Not only that but if you go to her user profile it says 0 posts. So evidently she either did the same thing in other threads or THIS was the only thread she posted (spammed) in. If the latter is the case, then makes it all the more suspicious that she actually is the rude etsy vendor...or at least someone close to that person.


No, this was the only thread she posted - she just registered... for this purpose only.

Very unfortunate, and gives Etsy knitters a bad name - and... it's not how it is...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Than you probably didn't get to see her input here. You wouldn't doubt it if you did.



Keepmeinstitches said:


> I don't blame you for being very insulted and hurt. However there is something "fishy" about the whole thing. I can't explain it but maybe her child got hold of the computer when she wasn't around. I just don't think it was legit.


----------



## tinkercat (Oct 21, 2014)

Good heavens ! ladies and women.
So many personal and vicious attacks on a new member who opposed the view of a queen bee on their first thread.
So i think its obvious that this is a forum with public behaviour issues not knitting.
So let me address your issues and start by saying a big thank you to all you other forum members for your kind 
messages disassociating yourselves from this kind of cyber bullying and ofcourse for the kind invites, I will certainly see you over there soon, yes ladies I do crochet too so thank you.
.
I have enough thick skin to realise that this cyber gang culture in no way reflects on the rest of you and i'm not upset in the least, bemused yes.
.
To those who have ACCUSED (strange word you chose) me of being an etsy seller and actually naming some shop, well i think that's libel and you could get sued for slander but thats your choice. 
.
For those who went further with their witches hats on and want some knitting pattern woman run out of business and presumablly stoned to death in the streets for your perverse entertainment...WOW 
get a grip on yourselves women and stop sniffing those chemtrails.
.
To those who called me a troll because i'm on a different time zone you should check your facts before spewing out such pent up hatered over a mere 
knitting pattern that had nothing to do with me anyway.
. 
I am not a man ! and I am NOT English I was born in illinois but grew up in Spain so think of myself as more spanish now.
I do not have an Etsy shop & wouldn't know how to set one up as i don't design anything and i don't sell things.
so no, I'm not only trying to sell stuff on this forum as you say...but good luck with that.
.
I don't make toys, but I have in the past & lots of christmas Santas as adult gifts so I think I am entitled to have an opinion.
.
And no, private hate threats will not FORCE me to leave as you put it because the decent members on this forum seem to far outweigh the small gang of vile ones and some of the other threads are just lovely to read with great help and tips.
.
But unwittingly one good thing seems to have come out of your hatered...you seem to have flushed yourselves out 
into full public view so that everyone else can now clearly see you all for what you really are ! and have labelled yourselves as a named gang for everyone else to avoid.
I can only add;
PLEASE you gangster women get the word 'BEWARE' tattooed on your foreheads so decent folk can see you coming and have chance to 
get clear before you attack them with your nasty acid.
.
God bless you - he sees all of us.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

It's baaaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hm... If that was some sort of apology for filling 2 pages with one and the same 4 line post, posted again and again for like 30 times... I'm sorry, but I didn't get it. It was probably hidden there somewhere - but maybe in a way that was superior to my English skills.


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you Handy family for explaining hat.
Cheers


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you HandyFamily for explaining that.
Sorry about the mistake in previous message
annagemma


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

It takes all kinds I guess. If this is how she handles everybody she will not be successful. 

Be sure and give Etsy your feedback.


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

So tinkercat has posted another long reply. By continuing this discussion, are we not giving her a platform? I think I will not post any more comments to this thread.


----------



## kc018 (Jan 6, 2012)

Knittin' in Georgia said:


> So tinkercat has posted another long reply. By continuing this discussion, are we not giving her a platform? I think I will not post any more comments to this thread.


Agreed - even though I'm not sure how she could post again after her previous posts were removed. Unless there is another step behind the scenes to remove a user from the forum.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Well - you can leave her Etsy shop a bad review as she certainly did not treat you right. Tell it like it is, you asked for advice and clarification and you got back demeaning remarks and insults.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

tinkercat said:


> Good heavens ! ladies and women.
> So many personal and vicious attacks on a new member who opposed the view of a queen bee on their first thread.
> So i think its obvious that this is a forum with public behaviour issues not knitting.
> So let me address your issues and start by saying a big thank you to all you other forum members for your kind
> ...


..................................................................
You're not a troll. Everyone is entitled to express their opinion, some are not as kind as most. Welcome! Sheri


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is one that replied to me about D Berkin

Thank you for your e-mail. I am sorry to hear that you have had a negative encounter, but I'm afraid that Debi is not affiliated with the Woman's Weekly Team. She has however, designed for us once in the past.

We would always be happy to help with your knitting queries for the Woman's Weekly knitting patterns so do feel free to come to us with any questions about ours. In my opinion, mattress stitch using knitting yarn would be fine but you will need a diagram or visual aid to get going if you've not tried it before.

All the best,

Freddie Patmore
Knitting Assistant


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Witches hat back on. (Actually, just a thinking cap.) No public stonings, but the totality of the circumstances made tinkercat's motives suspect. For example, here in the U.S. we spell "realize" with a "z". U.K. spells it with an "s", as she did. Doesn't apply to Spaniards. "Private hate threats" should be reported.


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

That is disgusting. She needs two lessons, firstly customer service, as she obviously never wants any repeat customers. Secondly, she needs lessons in making up knitting. I have been hand and machine knitting for over 30 years, and I have never ever heard of anyone making up toys or anything knitted, with sewing thread. As most knitters know, the sewing up never shows unless you want it to, as in a feature. So where she gets the idea that sewing with the original yarn would be bulky, I do not know. She obviously can't do it which is probably why she uses sewing thread. As far as saying the knitting yarn manufacturers recommend it, she doesn't know what she is talking about.
I would definitely put bad feedback and I would also contact Etsy, as she is giving them a bad name.


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

That is disgusting. She needs two lessons, firstly customer service, as she obviously never wants any repeat customers. Secondly, she needs lessons in making up knitting. I have been hand and machine knitting for over 30 years, and I have never ever heard of anyone making up toys or anything knitted, with sewing thread. As most knitters know, the sewing up never shows unless you want it to, as in a feature. So where she gets the idea that sewing with the original yarn would be bulky, I do not know. She obviously can't do it which is probably why she uses sewing thread. As far as saying the knitting yarn manufacturers recommend it, she doesn't know what she is talking about.
I would definitely put bad feedback and I would also contact Etsy, as she is giving them a bad name.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I was shocked to see that...I can't imagine talking to another knitter that way, customer or not.
> 
> Anyhoo, Handy Family is right--you can do it! I don't know whether this is one of the sites you found or not, but this one helped me understand mattress stitch better (and I have always sewn everything with the yarn): http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring04/mattress.html
> 
> Good luck and don't let one person discourage you!


This is how I learned mattress stitch too. It's great


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

tinkercat said:


> Good heavens ! ladies and women.
> So many personal and vicious attacks on a new member who opposed the view of a queen bee on their first thread.
> So i think its obvious that this is a forum with public behaviour issues not knitting.
> So let me address your issues and start by saying a big thank you to all you other forum members for your kind
> ...


Good synopsis on the gang culture and attacks that seem to fire up now and then. I also sent a bunch of repeat messages the first time I tried to post on this site, so I understand how that happens. Please don't let this rough start turn you off of the actual value that is on Knitting Paradise. There are very helpful and knowledgeable people, who more than make up for the people who get drawn into this kind of stuff. Happy knitting and crocheting and pls share your works and ideas. I get inspired almost every day by the good items on this site. Welcome!!


----------



## _Ariadne_ (Jan 7, 2014)

I definitely wouldn't buy anything else from this seller. If she is this rude and unprofessional to all of her customers then I bet she doesn't get many repeat sales. You have every right to be upset but as you say just chalk it up to experience and look elsewhere in future when buying patterns and don't give this seller the time of day. Also I have never heard of sewing toys up with sewing thread, I for one, have always sewn up with the yarn that I'm using.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

_Ariadne_ said:


> I definitely wouldn't buy anything else from this seller. If she is this rude and unprofessional to all of her customers then I bet she doesn't get many repeat sales. You have every right to be upset but as you say just chalk it up to experience and look elsewhere in future when buying patterns and don't give this seller the time of day. Also I have never heard of sewing toys up with sewing thread, I for one, have always sewn up with the yarn that I'm using.


I have no intention of every buying from her again. Administration was contacted and has done nothing about what the Etsy seller states in her small about her; that she is a designer for 3 companies and there is no truth to it and her. Does not make me feel good about Etsy.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> I have no intention of every buying from her again. Administration was contacted and has done nothing about what the Etsy seller states in her small about her; that she is a designer for 3 companies and there is no truth to it and her. Does not make me feel good about Etsy.


I quit even looking at Etsy things back when they refused to do anything about the vendor who was selling "Congratulations, you got raped" cards and several very nasty ones about people with Down syndrome and parents of Down syndrome children. As long as they're getting a cut, they don't really care.


----------

